# CASA River Century



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

Anyone riding in the CASA River Century? The CASA River Century in Martinsburg West Virginia


----------



## burgsprinta (May 7, 2012)

Hey thanks for posting that link. I'll now be doing this century.


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

Glad to hear it. I was starting to think there was no one on here from the area. I rode it last year also. It was a very nice event. The traffic in the area was very accomodating. Course was relatively easy, a few gentle hills, but not too much elevation gain.


----------



## burgsprinta (May 7, 2012)

This will be my first century. Any advice as to what I should bring along? How many spare tubes,water bottles, etc? Also, do you think I should do this on a wider tire for more comfort? I have a set of 700x28s and 700x25 tires I could use.


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

700x25 tires will be fine. The roads are actually in fairly good condition except for a maybe few short stretches. I had no problem on 25's last year. I carry 2 water bottles and 1 spare tube and some glueless patches. They will have drinks to refill your bottles at each rest stop about 20-25 miles apart. And the ride is supported, so that if you have a problem; tires, tubes, or anything else, you won't be left stranded. I do carry a cell phone with me and there are 2 numbers listed on a link from the web site to call for support if needed.

The rest stops also have food such as sandwiches, fruit and packaged gels / bars to replace what you had in your pockets. Also a lunch at the end. Last year they had excellent pizza, drinks and other picnic foods to refuel.

If you looked at the maps you may have noticed the century ride is a figure eight, so if need be you can stop after the first 50 and you'll be right where you started.


----------



## burgsprinta (May 7, 2012)

Thanks. Would you recommend riding at all the day before the century? I rode 30 easy miles today, and was wondering if doing 15-20 tomorrow would be a bad idea.


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

I normally relax the day before a century. Maybe some stretches or a walk, but I rest my cycling muscles.


----------



## burgsprinta (May 7, 2012)

So I finished the century. The longest I had ridden before was only 50 miles, so miles 60-85 were pretty tough, especially since I was solo for most of the ride. but towards the end, I found a group to ride with, and that helped tremendously. I got lost following the street markings twice, and was almost hit by a car once, but all overall, it was a good ride. I'll definitely do more in the future.


----------



## oscar2 (Feb 18, 2005)

The hills around mile 85 were tough for everyone don't feel bad at all. And I agree the markings weren't always easy to follow. I think it got worse from last year instead of better. But all in all, it was a great day for a ride. The weather couldn't have been any better. I'll be back next year.


----------

